# Datenübertragung auf Stick dauert (gefühlt) sehr lange



## mmcc0810 (19. Oktober 2012)

*Datenübertragung auf Stick dauert (gefühlt) sehr lange*

Hi all,

hab nun windows 7 Home installiert.
Jetzt wollt ich ca. 6,5 GB auf einen Stick speichern  und wunderte mich dass es relativ lange dauert (USB 2.0, Dauer ca. 30 Minuten-Anfangs zeigte er mir überhaupt 27 Stunden an) 
Prozessor: i5 3470, Speicher 8 GB
Ich bilde mir ein bei Win XP hat das nicht so lange gedauert oder hat das garnichts mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun.
Geschwindigkeit zeigt er mir 4 MB/sec. an. Ist das ein guter Wert?
HAb bei meinen Mainbordtreiber noch so ein USB Speed tool dabei - sollte ich das installieren?
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Rabowke (19. Oktober 2012)

... du kannst es installieren, nur sind solche USB Sticks eben seeeeehr langsam. Wenn man jetzt wenige, aber große, Dateien kopiert, ist das noch in Ordnung, wenn diese 6,5GB aber aus hundertausend kleine Dateien besteht, dann dauert das ganze ewig und drei Tage.

Vllt. solltest du dir lieber eine externe Festplatte anschaffen oder, sofern verfügbar, USB3.0 und native USB 3.0 Sticks benutzen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe bei mir eher den umgekehrten Eindruck, dass der Speichervorgang unter Win7 gar einen Tick fixer ist.
Die Zahl an Daten spielt aber tatsächlich eine entscheidende Rolle. Wenn ich einen meiner 8GB-Sticks mit ein paar dicken Brocken vollmache, dauert das vielleicht gute 5-6 Minuten. Bei tausenden kleinerer Dateien verschleppt sich die Übertragung (bei gleicher Daten-Endsumme) dagegen doch ein wenig, wobei ich allerdings 30 Minuten für arg lang halte. Länger als 10 Minuten dürften das eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2012)

Ein USB-Stick mit USB2.0 schafft etwa 25MB/s, bei vielen kleineren Dateien dauert es zudem auch länger, als wenn es eine oder wenige größeren Dateien sind, wie Rabowke ja auch sagt. 6,5GB sind ca 6500MB, d.h. wenn alles glatt läuft, sollten es an sich nur um die 5 Minuten sein - auch wenn es dann viele kleine Dateien sind, sollte es nicht "Stunden" dauern. Es kann aber sein, dass es Dir nur so ANGEZEIGT wird laut Prognose, am Ende aber doch nur 6Min oder so dauert.

Ansonsten: sind denn alle Treiber fürs Boards aktuell? Ist die CPU übertaktet?


----------



## mmcc0810 (19. Oktober 2012)

danke euch für die rückmeldungen, 
bin aber draufgekommen das das ein drecksUSB Stick ist, hab meinen FirmenUSB mal genommen(transcend) und da funktioniert alles recht zügig, werd jetzt gleich mal ein paar usb 3.0 sticks bestellen.
Wunderte mich schon-jetzt hab ich so einen tollen PC aber die Überrtragungsrate ist fürn A....

Danke Herbboy auch für deine unterstützung beim zusammenstellen meines PCs und der Empfehung für einen versandhändler - hat alles super gepasst und ist auch zügig nach Österreich geliefert worden (in Österreich würde ich für den gleichen PC bei einem Händler ca. 1500 € im gegensatz zu 1100 beim Onlinehändler, zahlen)


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2012)

Kein Problem - aber an sich sollten selbst durchschnittliche USB2.0-Sticks mit 25MB/sek laufen, also für Deine 6,5GB auch "nur" 5-6 Minuten brauchen. Per USB3.0 wird es vermutlich ca 3-4 mal so schnell sein. Dein Problem-Stick muss also echt sehr sehr mies sein, oder defekt.


----------



## mmcc0810 (20. Oktober 2012)

also jetzt hab ich das mal ausgiebig getestet, egal ob ich das Programm (Asrock Fast USB)  installiert habe oder nicht komm ich auf max. 16 MB sec.
Werde das auch nochmal auf meinen alten Computer testen, kommt mir  irgenwie vor als würde der neue Computer die Dateien langsamer transportieren.
Gibts da eigentlich irgendwo noch die Möglichkeiten das zu beschleunigen (25 MB / sec sollten doch machbar sein).

USB Sticks 3.0 hab ich jetzt einmal bestellt, bin schon gespannt in wie weit die schneller sein werden.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2012)

mmcc0810 schrieb:


> also jetzt hab ich das mal ausgiebig getestet, egal ob ich das Programm (Asrock Fast USB)  installiert habe oder nicht komm ich auf max. 16 MB sec.
> Werde das auch nochmal auf meinen alten Computer testen, kommt mir  irgenwie vor als würde der neue Computer die Dateien langsamer transportieren.
> Gibts da eigentlich irgendwo noch die Möglichkeiten das zu beschleunigen (25 MB / sec sollten doch machbar sein).
> 
> USB Sticks 3.0 hab ich jetzt einmal bestellt, bin schon gespannt in wie weit die schneller sein werden.


 Du hast auch USB 3.0 Ports, ja? 

Des Weiteren sind ja "ordinäre" Sticks immer langsamer als 'echte' Festplatten. Meine USB 3.0 Festplatten erreichen konstante 60mb/sek. ... da machen Backups Spass. 

Allerdings sind 16mb/sek. für einen USB 2.0 Stick in Ordnung, schneller geht immer ...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du hast auch USB 3.0 Ports, ja?
> 
> Des Weiteren sind ja "ordinäre" Sticks immer langsamer als 'echte' Festplatten. Meine USB 3.0 Festplatten erreichen konstante 60mb/sek. ... da machen Backups Spass.
> 
> Allerdings sind 16mb/sek. für einen USB 2.0 Stick in Ordnung, schneller geht immer ...


meine Sticks erreichen alle 20-25MB/S per USB2.0, und das sind keine sonderlich teuren - kein "no name", aber normale SanDisc oder Verbatim.

Wie schon oben gefragt: sind denn alle Treiber aktuell, und ist die CPU übertaktet?


----------



## mmcc0810 (21. Oktober 2012)

ja alle aktuell mit driver genius aktualisiert.
CPU nicht übertaktet.
USB 3.0 Port hab ich auf dem neuen PC.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2012)

Sorry,ich hab mich vertan: das mit 25MB gilt für Festplatten - bei Sticks ist es doch nicht so klar... da können 15MB/s durchaus normal sein. 

Was aber halt definitiv nicht normal wäre, sind mehrere Stunden für 6,5GB - selbst bei nur 10MB/s müssten 6,5GB in ca 12Min fertig sein.

Fürs Board schau aber mal trotzdem bei ASRock nach neuesten Treibern - interessant sind Chipset, USB, LAN und Sound.


----------



## mmcc0810 (29. Oktober 2012)

also jetzt sind die neuen usb 3.0 Sticks eingelangt und was soll ich sagen: 
So richtig überzeugt mich das nicht, kopierte eine AVI datei mit der Geschwindigkeit von 20 MB/s auf den USB 3.0.
Mit usb 2.0 hatte ich wie oben erwähnt ca. 12-15 mb/s.
naja habe anscheinend zuviel erwartet, hat auch einen Vorteil jetzt habe ich ausreichend usb sticks für die nächsten Jahre und usb 4.0 lasse ich einmal aus


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2012)

Es hängt ja auch vom Stick ab - es gibt welche die "haben" USB3.0, sind aber trotzdem nicht so schnell. Und es gibt auch welche, die Zb über 100MB/s Lesespeed haben, aber nur maximal 25MB/s Schreibspeed selbst laut Hersteller, die ja sowieso meist den Optimalwert nennen. Was für welche hast Du denn bestellt?


----------



## mmcc0810 (30. Oktober 2012)

*Transcend JetFlash 700 8GB USB-Stick USB 3.0 *


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2012)

mmcc0810 schrieb:


> also jetzt sind die neuen usb 3.0 Sticks eingelangt und was soll ich sagen:
> So richtig überzeugt mich das nicht, kopierte eine AVI datei mit der Geschwindigkeit von 20 MB/s auf den USB 3.0.
> Mit usb 2.0 hatte ich wie oben erwähnt ca. 12-15 mb/s.
> naja habe anscheinend zuviel erwartet, hat auch einen Vorteil jetzt habe ich ausreichend usb sticks für die nächsten Jahre und usb 4.0 lasse ich einmal aus


Wie Herb schon meinte, es kommt natürlich immer auf die Sticks selber drauf an. Selten werden in "normalen", d.h. günstigen, USB Sticks superschnelle Speicherchips verbaut, USB 3.0 hin oder her.

Richtig deutlich merkt man USB 3.0 aber bei externen Festplatten. Ich hab div. 2,5" USB 3.0 Festplatten, auf denen unsere Backups gespeichert werden bzw. ich für externe Sicherung meiner RAW Fotos nutze. Konstant 60mb/sek. sind durchaus möglich...

... allerdings sagt jetzt Herb, und das sicherlich zu recht, dass das kaum einen Unterschied macht, ob man jetzt mit 30mb oder 60mb seine Sicherung macht.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2012)

mmcc0810 schrieb:


> *Transcend JetFlash 700 8GB USB-Stick USB 3.0 *



Naja, ich sag es ungern, aber: wer spart zahlt zweimal... das ist der Stick Transcend JetFlash 700 8GB, USB 3.0 (TS8GJF700) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  selbst laut Herstellerangebe lächerlich 12MB/s Schreibspeed, da bist Du mit gemessenen bis zu 15MB/s sogar drüber... 

ein Stick mit sich sag mal mind 40MB/s Schreiben kostet halt seine 20€ und mehr - der Speed hat nunmal seinen Preis. Es hat eben auch Gründe, warum es Sticks gibt, die sogar 3-4 mal teurer als andere bei gleicher Größe sind


----------



## mmcc0810 (30. Oktober 2012)

dachte mir das dies ein guter ist 
hast du eine empfehlung?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2012)

kommt halt drauf an, was Du ausgeben willst - so ab 40MB/s Lesen/Schreiben geht es schnell über 20€, und dann wiederum kriegst Du dafür aber auch schnell für kaum Aufreis 16GB.


----------



## mmcc0810 (30. Oktober 2012)

20-25 € wären für 16 GB möglich?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2012)

zB der hier PATRIOT 16GB USB Stick USB 3.0 Supersoni Boost: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör wenn Du unterm Preis auf "35 neu ab..." gehst, kannst Du den auch für 23€ direkt von amazon bekommen. Oder auch der http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007PRHNIS


die können bis 30MB/s laut Hersteller - vlt mal selber recherchieren, ob die das auch in der Praxis schaffen. manchmal posten Leute als Meinung ihre Messwerte bei amazon oder auch bei alternate oder so. Und manchmal auch Tests, zB vom Patriot: [Review] Patriot Supersonic Boost XT 32 GByte im PCGHX-Check - Robuster Reisebegleiter mit USB 3.0 und massig Speicherplatz und Vergleichstest: Drei USB-3.0-Sticks im Leistungscheck : USB-3.0-Nachschub

Oder hier auch einer sogar mit 32GB http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004HXHIOM mit vielen Meinungen, und direkt von amazon für 24€


----------



## mmcc0810 (31. Oktober 2012)

danke für die Empfehlungen, werde aber jetzt doch davon Abstand nehmen und auf diese Festplatte sparen:
Transcend C3 128GB Externe SSD-Festplatte 1,8 Zoll, bis: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

glaub ich ist die beste lösung


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du so oft so viele Daten kopierst, dass es Dir das Wert ist, und Du kein Problem damit hast, dass es kein Stick ist, der in die Hosentasche passt, kannst Du das natürlich auch so machen 

Eine normale externe 2,5Zoll-HDD wäre natürlich nochmal viel billiger UND hätte mehr Speicherplatz, die wäre per USB3.0 dann vermutlich ca 100-130MB/S schnell.


----------

